# New Year, New Fish! (GIVEAWAY!)



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Happy New Year everyone! In an effort to thank everyone who has been following along on my breeding journey recently, I’ve decided to do a giveaway! I feel like this is the perfect way to give back to the bettafish.com community, especially around the new year! I hope you guys are as excited about this as I am!

(Legal disclaimer: This giveaway is not sponsored by bettafish.com or its affiliates, I am fully responsible for this giveaway. I reserve the right to remove any member who enters, and close the contest at my discretion.)

The winner will receive the fish of their choosing out of the ones shown below. There are male and female options available, depending on what you’re interested in. Please keep in mind that these fish are still young, so their colors may change due to their marble background over time. If you’re interested, you can check out their journey on my spawn log here.

If you are the winner of this giveaway, you won’t have to pay anything for the fish OR the shipping, it will be completely free! However, I can only ship within the continental US (not Hawaii, Alaska, or US Territories). I will ship the fish via priority mail, but if you wish to upgrade to Priority Express shipping, it will cost $30.

To participate in this giveaway, you should respond on this thread. Your message should clearly indicate that you’re entering, and also say which fish you’d like to be sent if you win (Ex. Male #1). The winner will be picked via a random number generator online. In order to enter, you must have 50 posts on your account.

I’ve put a ton of time and effort into raising these guys. MANY hours have gone into this spawn and I love every single one of these guys, so please only enter if you’re sure. If you’re under 18 years old, or you’re living with someone who might not want you to have a fish, please make sure it’s okay with them/get permission before you enter.

Entries will be accepted until January 20th at 11:59PM (eastern time). Any entries posted after this time will not be considered for the giveaway. I will put all of the names together and do a random drawing with a number generator online on the morning of the 21st. The winner will be announced here and PM’ed on January 21st. The fish will be shipped on January 23rd. 

Regardless of if you’re a winner or not, if you’re interested in any of my fish there are still lots available! You can feel free to PM me if you're looking for a specific color pattern/type— I’ve got lots of beautiful babies to sell! Additionally, I will be posting some for sale on eBay and the bettafish.com Marketplace, so I'll link those here when they're ready.

And finally, here are the fish!

Male #1:


















Male #2:


















Female #1:


















Female #2:

















If you guys have any questions, leave them down below and I’ll be sure to answer them ASAP.

Thanks again for all of the support on this site, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Aww! these are Stunning fish! Too bad you can't ship to canada! I would of loved to enter!


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Entering…Female #1 💗


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to enter for Male #1. They are all stunning! Thank you so much!


----------



## zERostArK7 (12 d ago)

Hey! I'm gonna enter for Female #2! She's so pretty, thanks!


----------



## EDRVT (9 mo ago)

Entering for female #2. She's adorable!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

If I could enter for Ducky I'd move to the US🤣


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> If I could enter for Ducky I'd move to the US🤣


Me too!


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

I might be going crazy, but Male #2 almost looks like a female? Smaller flair by the looks, Short Ventral/ pelvic fins. Even a buldging belly.... But then again, it could be just the male was generated like that. Thats happened too. @indjo 
Sorry. I don't want to stir up peace.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> I might be going crazy, but Male #2 almost looks like a female? Smaller flair by the looks, Short Ventral/ pelvic fins. Even a buldging belly.... But then again, it could be just the male was generated like that. Thats happened too. @indjo
> Sorry. I don't want to stir up peace.


It's definitely a male IMO. Long fins and male-like body...


----------



## FernandoTheBetta (5 mo ago)

I don’t know why, but this seems a little suspicious (no offense to you or to anybody).

It seems too good to be true. The bettas seem too pretty to give away.

Is there anyway to know that this is not a scam (again, I REALLY don’t want to offend anyone)?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Goldmoon has been discussing this event with mods and admin. This is not a scam. It is simply Goldmoon's good intention for this community.


----------



## FernandoTheBetta (5 mo ago)

indjo said:


> Goldmoon has been discussing this event with mods and admin. This is not a scam. It is simply Goldmoon's good intention for this community.


Thank you indjo. That makes me feel better.


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> It's definitely a male IMO. Long fins and male-like body...


Ah yes. i am loosing it. Turns out i was looking at female#1 and the image of male#2 didnt load till now. I feel deathly embarassed


----------



## FunFishFriend (11 mo ago)

Entering!!!! Male 2! Also, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## LB010222 (11 mo ago)

I would love to enter to win male #1! Thank you so much ❤


----------



## Valkyriemome (4 mo ago)

i am entering! (When does it end?) 
Female #2


----------



## Jewelle (1 mo ago)

Entering for male #1


----------



## JesiGirl86 (5 mo ago)

I would LOVE to enter for Female #2… but I am fairly new to the forum ((though not particularly new to bettas; I’ve got 6 currently and have had others over the years)) and have only been lurking so far— no 50 posts for me! In fact this is my first comment lol. 

Anyways, gorgeous fish you’ve got there! Good luck to the winner, and best of luck to you as well, as you continue your breeding journey!


----------



## Goldmoon (May 4, 2021)

Valkyriemome said:


> i am entering! (When does it end?)
> Female #2


Entries will be accepted until January 20th at 11:59PM (eastern time). I will pick the winners the morning of January 21st, and they will be announced that day!


----------

